# Do you know your Country's number one song on the day you were born,?



## Bretrick (Nov 29, 2021)

*Bobby Darin - Multiplication




*


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Purwell (Nov 29, 2021)

The charts only started in 1952, I was born in 1948.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Possibly Bing Crosby's _White Christmas. 

I think that's the very first thing I remember hearing, at the first moment.
_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes this has been asked many times here... and other fora... but mine was


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 29, 2021)

I picked the #1 R&B song because I like it. Otherwise, I was stuck with "Don't Be Cruel" by Elvis. Didn't know Elvis was famous way back then -- 1956.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 29, 2021)

Also like #1 Country.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 29, 2021)

Elvis Presley - Jailhouse Rock (HD) Best Quality - YouTube


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 29, 2021)

Nope, but this was popular in '47 .. maybe that's why I always loved R&B


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 29, 2021)

I only know the #1 song from the month/year of my birth, October 1957.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2021)

It must've been Open The Door Richard by Count Basie & Orchestra.  @Purwell Apparently the charts started before 1948. If you search "number one song ...then your birth date", Wiki will probably provide the list for your BD as well.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Billboard_number-one_singles_of_1947


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Bretrick (Nov 29, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


>


I love Paul Anka and his singing.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 29, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


>


The crooners are the best singers, in my opinion.
Engelburt, Perry Como, Tom Jones, Johnny Mathis, Paul Anka, Matt Monroe, Pat Boone....


----------



## mrstime (Nov 29, 2021)

October 21, 1939 – November 3, 1939
*Bing Crosby* – _Day In, Day Out_


----------



## Verisure (Nov 29, 2021)

Peg O' My Heart


----------



## Verisure (Nov 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It must've been Open The Door Richard by Count Basie & Orchestra.  @Purwell Apparently the charts started before 1948. If you search "number one song ...then your birth date", Wiki will probably provide the list for your BD as well.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Billboard_number-one_singles_of_1947


I'm gonna' knock on the door and see if I can get in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2021)

My mother used to sing this period chart topper to me when I was little and it’s still a favorite.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 30, 2021)

I do now.

Danny and The Juniors "At The Hop"


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother used to sing this period chart topper to me when I was little and it’s still a favorite.


*The Duprees* gave it _do-wop_ popularity a few years later.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

According to the Google God this is the one.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 30, 2021)

Victor Young - She's a latin from Manhattan  1935​


----------



## Shero (Nov 30, 2021)

I think it was this one!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2021)

I was born yesterday




Actually, it was Ghost Riders in the Sky by Frankie Laine!  Who's counting?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2021)

*Sing, Sing, Sing (With A Swing)*Benny Goodman► Sing, Sing, Sing (With A Swing)2One O'Clock Jump Count Basie► One O'Clock Jump3Sweet Leilani Bing Crosby► Sweet Leilani4They Can't Take That Away From Me Fred Astaire


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 30, 2021)

Glenn Miller, Chattanooga Choo Choo


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

Tish said:


> According to the Google God this is the one.


One of the 'she's dead and gone' recordings of the time. It must have been the English version of Edith Piaf's recoding "Les Trois Cloches" that started the trend. We got car crashes and Indians who couldn't swim across the river, and lots more. 
​


----------



## caroln (Nov 30, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


>


1964?  Youngster!   I was almost out of high school when you were born!


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 30, 2021)

(It’s No) Sin by Eddy Howard and His Orchestra.  Not what I would have chosen due to the possible implications of the title…


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It must've been Open The Door Richard by Count Basie & Orchestra.  @Purwell Apparently the charts started before 1948. If you search "number one song ...then your birth date", Wiki will probably provide the list for your BD as well.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Billboard_number-one_singles_of_1947


Let's see now ... "Green Door" (what's that secret you're keeping?) - "I'm gonna' knock and ring and tap until you do" (if you don't come out tonight when the moon is bright) - "I hear ya' knocking but you can't come in" (come back tomorrow night and try it again) "Knock, knock, knock on wood" ( I don't wanna' lose this good thing that I got).


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

caroln said:


> 1964?  Youngster!   I was almost out of high school when you were born!


You tell 'er, granny!


----------



## caroln (Nov 30, 2021)

Verisure said:


> You tell 'er, granny!


Not only am I a granny, I'm a great-granny to a beautiful 20 month old little girl!  Everybody seems young to me now!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

Now I wish I was born 4 years later just so I could post this one .... oooops I did anyway!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

caroln said:


> Not only am I a granny, I'm a great-granny to a beautiful 20 month old little girl!  Everybody seems young to me now!


I got cheated. I'm just as old as you but I've never even become a grandparent.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## mrstime (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeez most of you folks are so young.


caroln said:


> Not only am I a granny, I'm a great-granny to a beautiful 20 month old little girl!  Everybody seems young to me now!


Our great grandkids are grown.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2021)

"Jingle, Jangle, Jingle....never heard of it............

https://www.birthdayjams.com/


----------



## DaveA (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm right alongside Lewcat on this one.  "Stormy Weather" by Ethel Waters -- 1933


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> "Jingle, Jangle, Jingle....never heard of it............
> 
> https://www.birthdayjams.com/


The song is: "I've Got Spurs That Jingle, Jangle, Jingle."  I remember both Gene Autry and Tex Ritter sang it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2021)

I just looked it up and the song was "The Honey Dripper" by Joe Liggins


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I just looked it up and the song was "The Honey Dripper" by Joe Liggins


Guess I was on the wrong track.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> "Jingle, Jangle, Jingle....never heard of it............
> 
> https://www.birthdayjams.com/


Are you sure you've never heard of it? What about Gene Autry? Do I have to "show you"?


----------



## Verisure (Nov 30, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> The song is: "I've Got Spurs That Jingle, Jangle, Jingle."  I remember both Gene Autry and Tex Ritter sang it.


I b'lieve Tex is in Hillbilly Heaven right now with his old compadres.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 5, 2021)

As Tish says, the Google God said, when I was born, "I'm _a_ Big Girl Now "by Sammy Kaye was THE #1 song. I listened to it. It sucked. I'm changing my birthday.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 5, 2021)

Don't know, more tracking data for Google let 'em guess


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2021)

No, because the 'charts' only started in the UK 2 years after i was born.


----------

